# Carcharadon Venerable Dreadnought



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Rescued from a previous dreadnought i had converted.
































































The full description and post is HERE


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty damn good that :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That stellar! 

It's understated and subtle. I'm impressed! 

The only thing missing is some text in the book on its chest.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like sentinel legs for dreads. It can be very cool. This is a fine example.


----------



## Batarang (Sep 14, 2016)

So imperesive. I'm from Turkey. Is there any good internet site which shipes 40k miniatures to Turkey ? i really want this miniature but couldn't find it in aliexpress where i buy my 40k miniatures. It is The only site which sends 40k figures to Turkey that i could find so far...


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Batarang said:


> So imperesive. I'm from Turkey. Is there any good internet site which shipes 40k miniatures to Turkey ? i really want this miniature but couldn't find it in aliexpress where i buy my 40k miniatures. It is The only site which sends 40k figures to Turkey that i could find so far...


Hi Batarang.

This is not a single miniature it a converted peice and uses lots of different kits. The full list of components used is below if you want to make your own version.

I have a full blog post regarding the build here > https://gcee76.blogspot.co.uk/2016/09/carcharadon-venerable-dreadnought.html

Space Marine Venerable Dreadnought.
Imperial Guard Sentinel Walker Kit x2.
Space Marine Predator Auto Cannon.
Space Marine Dreadnought Meltagun.
Chaos Knight Head.
Abbadon The Despoiler Lightning Claw.
Undead Command Sprue Banner.
Electronic Chip From My Bank Card. Yes Really.
Thousand Sons Chaos Space Marine.
Cables From The ForgeWorld Blight Drone.
Space Marine Rhino Hatch Storm Bolter.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely work, great conversion and painting, have a cookie!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice paint job. Love the build as well!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Holy smokes. That is amazing. 

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

